# Need a cheap partial suit, fast.



## Texywolf (Aug 11, 2009)

I plan to go to Oklacon with a group of furriends soon, and I know I don't need to suit to go to a con. But I would love to know of a place that has pretty cheap partial suits that can ship in two months, if possible. I already know of Beastcub, and it seems a likely option for me, but are there anymore I should know of? Even if it's just claws and paws and a tail, or even a head, I'd like to know.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 11, 2009)

Beastcub is definitley a good choice. I'll also throw a shout to my head's maker, Kilcodo: http://www.kilcodocostumes.com/


----------



## Itsuya (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll just put this out there because I check with Beastcub's journals and such. Beastcub is really busy and has a long commission list. If you need it before Halloween, it'll cost more than normal. I think it was 25% more or something.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 11, 2009)

i never have an actuall wait list as i shuffle things around when orders with sooner dates come in, i just took on a tiger partial due by the end of the month who was willing to pay the fee, then i have some things lined up ranging from november to next july.

but i do have a lot on my list i still need to make before halloween

tiger mask, tail, hand paws : head is done
albino dingo: head and tail are done, body half done
colorfull otter : not started
wolf quad : not started
cheetah tail: not started
deer tail : cut out
husky tail and paws: parts sewn
white roo head : not started
wolf head: not started 
blue wolf tail and ear set: not started

once i clear half of these the over time fee will be lifted....


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 12, 2009)

Depending on what species/design you have in mind, I could probably do ears, tail and/or handpaws by Oklacon easily.

The red link in my siggy will take you to my dA page where you can find examples of my work, as well as a price list.  If you're interested at all, send a PM my way and we can discuss things properly.  =3


----------



## Texywolf (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks to Nox and Beast for the replies. Nox, I like the work you do with ears and tails. As for Beastcub, you've always been one of my fave fursuit makers =) Right now, I'm considering have a fullsuit made by either you or Scribblefox. But that's in the future. I mean, way in the future. I need to move to Alabama, get into Auburn, pay for it, etc., heheh.  I'll look into the partials more, though.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 12, 2009)

A word of advice: Avoid Jesskitt/KittCreations at all costs. Her work is shoddy and poorly constructed..there are entries on an LJ community that a commissioner got a partial kitty fursuit that was falling apart and the pawpads were *PAPER GLUED ON*.

Note: You will need to join furrydrama_2 to see the entries in full detail

She is not professional as she claims to be with her attitude towards critique and criticism, always finding an excuse to blame it on someone else. For even more details on her, look up Jesskitt on ED.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 12, 2009)

Glaice said:


> A word of advice: Avoid Jesskitt/KittCreations at all costs. Her work is shoddy and poorly constructed..there are entries on an LJ community that a commissioner got a partial kitty fursuit that was falling apart and the pawpads were *PAPER GLUED ON*.
> 
> Note: You will need to join furrydrama_2 to see the entries in full detail
> 
> She is not professional as she claims to be with her attitude towards critique and criticism, always finding an excuse to blame it on someone else. For even more details on her, look up Jesskitt on ED.



I back this. Do not commission Jesskit.


----------



## NoxTigress (Aug 12, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> Thanks to Nox and Beast for the replies. Nox, I like the work you do with ears and tails.



Thanks.  =)  Let me know if I can help you out any.  ^_^


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 12, 2009)

Texywolf said:


> furriends



Wear flaming petrol


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 12, 2009)

Nobody's commissioned me yet, but I offer cheap partial fursuits. I'd probably need just a few weeks to make everything. Probably before the end of September, depending on how much schoolwork I have.

There's a link in my signature that'll take you to my site.

Good luck in your fursuit search!


----------

